# picture of petacchi's stage 1 wilier?



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

was searching for photos of petacchi's wilier (i believe cento uno) from the stage.

these are press photos, but i thought the bike he rode in was a bit different.



















thx.


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

Wonder if it survived today's crash? He lost significant time today, hope he's okay.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I think it's the same one as top photo here:
https://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2010/03/petacchis-wilier-cento1-superleggera.html



wchane said:


> was searching for photos of petacchi's wilier (i believe cento uno) from the stage.
> 
> these are press photos, but i thought the bike he rode in was a bit different.
> 
> ...


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

i recall he did. +10 minutes iirc, might be wrong on the time but pretty sure he crossed.


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

i thought so too, but i believe his entire head tube and fork is in that neon green. i'm pretty sure of this, at least from the profile pics from versus. 

i have no doubt they're similar, but almost sure they're different bikes - at least the color scheme.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Photo from today



wchane said:


> i thought so too, but i believe his entire head tube and fork is in that neon green. i'm pretty sure of this, at least from the profile pics from versus.
> 
> i have no doubt they're similar, but almost sure they're different bikes - at least the color scheme.


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

merckxman said:


> Photo from today


i must be on crack. thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

The only time he cares about is the milliseconds between him and the other sprinters at the stage finish. Not sure if he lost points to any Green jersey contenders.


----------

